# Hello beekeeping compadres



## Thebeesneeds (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello All, 

My name is Ashley. I learned to keep bees in Grand Junction Colorado. I started a few hives of my own in Southern California and in Brooklyn NY. I am now back in CA and I am trying to start a small bee business with my dad. I would love to collaborate with other beekeepers in CA and all over the world via pages like this. 

Bees are amazing, I feel fortunate to get to take care of them and excited to share the experience with all of you. 

Cheers mates,
Ashley


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Ashley!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year! Lots of folks on the forum from CA.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Ashley! I hope your business does well. As mentioned, there are a lot of CA beeks out here, so know you'll make some connections.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

two weeks too late but, welcome from the high desert


----------

